# Spirulina any recommendations?



## Marc1t (22 Mar 2016)

Hi there,
Iv been reading a bit on the advantages of Spirulina as a food in enhancing colour in fish particularly reds.
I would like to get a few Serpea Tetra for my planted tank, & hoping it will enhance there red colour.
Would you agree with this?
What Spirulina fish food would you recommend? Frozen or dry?
Thanks
Marc.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2016)

Hi all, 





Marc1t said:


> Iv been reading a bit on the advantages of Spirulina as a food in enhancing colour in fish particularly reds.
> I would like to get a few Serpea Tetra for my planted tank, & hoping it will enhance there red colour.


I buy my dry food from <"TA Aquaculture">.

For best colour I'd mix the <"Astax">  and <"Spirulina"> crumb, you probably want "grade 5" size for Serpae Tetra.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Marc1t (22 Mar 2016)

Darrel thanks
Great info & an undiscovered website now in my favourites. I'll be getting some.cheers
Marc. What ratio do you advise mixing?


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2016)

Hi all, 





Marc1t said:


> What ratio do you advise mixing?


My expectation would be that the Tetras will be keener on the Astax crumb than the Spirulina, but I might try 50:50. 

I usually feed a small amount either Astax crumb or a mix of <"Spirulina/Earthworm flakes"> (I also get these from TA Aquaculture) and Grindal worms when I don't have much other live food. Smaller, or more "picky" fish, get micro-worms and "Freeze-dried Arctic Copepods", rather than flake. If I have enough live food they just get that.

Due to the last couple of winters being pretty mild I've fed Daphnia/Black-worms and Blood-worms all through the winter, and I haven't got through much dry food (I haven't bought any since 2014, although I've now nearly run-out now).

I store the food I'm using in the fridge, but the bulk amounts stay in the freezer. Because I don't feed much dry food, even small quantities tend to last  me a long time. I used to throw it away after a year, but now I store it in the freezer and carry on using it. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Marc1t (22 Mar 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, My expectation would be that the Tetras will be keener on the Astax crumb than the Spirulina, but I might try 50:50.
> 
> I usually feed a small amount either Astax crumb or a mix of <"Spirulina/Earthworm flakes"> (I also get these from TA Aquaculture) and Grindal worms when I don't have much other live food. Smaller, or more "picky" fish, get micro-worms and "Freeze-dried Arctic Copepods", rather than flake. If I have enough live food they just get t
> 
> ...


----------



## sciencefiction (2 Apr 2016)

I feed spirulina sticks from TA aquaculture. The reason I bought them was to convince my ottos to eat dry food which they refused for years. And voila, they love them. The problem is all fish love them, even my clown loaches. But I feed mainly NLS foods as a staple. It does contain astax from _Haematococcus pluvialis _which is the source best digested by fish. I use the cichlid formula. Ingredients:

_New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula is made with high quality, easily digestible South Antarctic Krill, Herring, and several all-natural color-enhancing ingredients for a balanced diet that boosts immune system function and enhances the full spectrum of your fish’s color. With the belief that all fish require a complete and fully balanced varied diet, New Life also contains Algae Meal, that consists of Seaweed, Kelp, and Haematococcus pluvialis (a micro algae), a premium grade of natural Spirulina, as well as a fruit & vegetable extract that consists of Spinach, Red & Green Cabbage, Peas, Broccoli, Red Pepper, Zucchini, Tomato, Kiwi, Apricot, Pear, Mango, Apple, Papaya, and Peach._


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Apr 2016)

Dajana Spirulina&Chorella Flakes my livebearers love it as does the Siamese Algae Eater


----------



## zozo (3 Apr 2016)

With those spirulina products you realy have to read the small letters on the package... It like in our foodindustry, for example our supermarkets sell veal liverwurst, then you read the small letters saying contents 2% veal, the rest is pork and other stuff.. . Still can't get it why they are allowed to call this veal liverwurst. Food industry for pets aint very different.. 

It seems if the spirulina contents is at least 25% it'll still be ok and a healthy suplement, any lower it wont have much effect from the spirulina side..

I use the spirulina tabs from sera.. If you look at them they look green als algae should look.. But reading the data sheet, it reveals only 26% spirulina, and the rest is clam meat powder, mosquito meat powder, color enhancer et. etc. Still OK and a complete diet containing enough spirulina to make this addition worth while.

But then i still ask myself why the hell the color enhancer?? Just to fool the poeple who don't read the data sheet and make them believe it's spirulina only? I don't give a damn about the color nor do the fish..  They must be laughing their but off in the food industry and probably think the world is beyond stuppid.. Who else get's to the idea only to put color enhancer in pet food.


----------

